# How to fix a bad woodstain



## andyg1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sirs,
I have just been renovating my attic room. I have left the beams in the eves and the ceiling exposed. The beams are old and a rich red-brown. 

The carpet is due to go in and I just needed to finish the banisters and the skirting boards. The banisters and skirting are new and fresh looking. I wanted to try and replicate the old look of the beams in the new wood of the banisters and skirting. I used an "antique pine" wood stain. On the pale new wood (I'm guessing it's pine) the stain has come out a horrible ginger colour. Fortunately I have only done the banisters, so the skirting is still bare. But I need to undo it.

Can anyone help me with any methods on what to do? It looks terrible. How do I deal with this stain? It's going to ruin this new room of mine.

Secondly what is the best way to finish the bare beams. They are old and really well featured - lots of knots and some old woodworm. I want a finish that will bring out the features and the different colours in the grain. I bought some Danish oil, but I tried it on a sample and it doesn't really seem to make a difference. What's the best solution.

What would be the best way to deal with the skirting? It's a pale pine and at least want to try and get some colour in it to get it a little more fitting with the beams. The Danish oil has no impact. With my horrible experience with the stain I am reluctant to stain it again. What do things like waxes do? I don't want a varnished finish.

Really appreciate any help. I am under pressure to get this all done before the carpet goes in. Thank you.


----------



## Garmar (Apr 7, 2009)

andyg1 said:


> Sirs,
> I have just been renovating my attic room. I have left the beams in the eves and the ceiling exposed. The beams are old and a rich red-brown.
> 
> The carpet is due to go in and I just needed to finish the banisters and the skirting boards. The banisters and skirting are new and fresh looking. I wanted to try and replicate the old look of the beams in the new wood of the banisters and skirting. I used an "antique pine" wood stain. On the pale new wood (I'm guessing it's pine) the stain has come out a horrible ginger colour. Fortunately I have only done the banisters, so the skirting is still bare. But I need to undo it.
> ...


Best wishes!

gar

Edit: I just noticed you don't want a varnished finish. You're going to be very limited with this choice. Stains just don't really stand out until a top coat of some kind of poly, lacquer, varnish, etc is applied.


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi andyg1,

Sorry to hear about your misfortune....but, it happens :yes:
Some pictures would be very helpful too.

When staining some new pine, it has to be sealed, otherwise it will absorb the stain unevenly and look blotchy, as you have discovered.
To undo what has been done by the stain, you can try bleaching it. Give your regular household bleach a shot on a small spot, and see if that works. If not, see if you can get your hands on some proper wood bleach. When it's lightened up, a light sanding before starting over again.

For the beams.....I'm a fan of Danish Oil, but it didn't seem to give you the finish you were expecting. Maybe try a dark walnut tinted rub on poly? Finish it off with a brushed on clear coat.

Your waxes are applied after the oil or similar to give the finish a luster look. I wouldn't think that would be suitable for your skirting. Again try a sealer, then a tinted finish.

For your sealer, you can try a commercial one, or thinning down some shellac. A light coat, then finish. Or a light coat, light sanding - finish or a light coat sand, another light coat - finish....you get the picture to give you the results you're looking for.

Hope that's of some help.
Rick


----------



## andyg1 (Apr 8, 2009)

Situation update:
I repeated the application of the dye (antique pine), which removed the gingerness to a degree, but now I am left with a darker than intended set of balusters and balustrades. Here are the images of the disaster. I might have to try and bleach the dye (how effective is this likely to be?).

As for the skirting I need to try and get that matching a little closer to the colour of the beams (see images below). Any ideas?



















Thanks again.


----------

